# Characters' physical descriptions: necessary?



## mgencleyn (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm on chapter 5 of my book and going back I noticed that I've left barren almost entirely all physical descriptions of my characters. I hadn't given that aspect much consideration.

Where are you on this little part of writing as it would apply to a novel-length manuscript?


----------



## mwd (Sep 18, 2010)

I don't think they're necessary.  As a reader they often bore me unless they're very well done or are actually relevant somehow to the character's personality (which they almost always aren't, or if they are, they're done so in a way that's just a stereotype, like someone who has a temper because they're a redhead and all redheads are fiery).

If you want to include them, I'd make them short, and early in the book.

But if you don't feel like including them (which is what it sounds like judging by your post), I think that's fine.


----------



## garza (Sep 18, 2010)

I make up my own picture of the characters when I start reading the book. I don't do it consciously, it just happens.


----------



## funnygirl (Sep 18, 2010)

This is a quote from 'Sweet Thursday.'
"I like a lot of talk in a book and I don't like to have nobody tell me what the guy that's talking looks like. I want to figure out what he looks like from the way he talks."

I've seen similar things stated over and over by writers. I think it also depends on the genre. I'm sure Sillouette wouldn't publish a romance with no physical description in it. 
For me, as a reader physical descriptions add nothing to the experience. Unless the person looks strange or has, say, a scar or some such thing.


----------



## Sam (Sep 19, 2010)

A reader will, more often than not, paint their own picture of a character. You can drop in a vague description to give them an idea, but don't describe the outline of the freckles on his/her face.


----------



## Waste. (Sep 19, 2010)

It depends on who you're writing as, at least that's my opinion. If I'm doing a close third person narrative and someone new just pops into that characters life I'd imagine my character to react to them by noticing their appearance. Obviously it wouldn't be anything too long, but things that stand out to her/him would be more noticeable and described in a little more detail. However the character whose point of view I'm writing from wont have an appearance sketched out. 

I expect my readers to know what I'm thinking and match it exactly! >.<


----------



## mgencleyn (Sep 19, 2010)

Wow! I went through some of my novels in my library and was surprised how sparse such descriptions really are. Somehow I had the recollection built in my mind as if the authors did describe their characters' appearances. But that was all me, actually. Kinda says something about the quality of their writing, and how the reader works with the writer. Interesting relationship there.


----------



## daisydaisy (Sep 20, 2010)

The nice thing about reading books is you can create your own image of the characters, you don't need to know what the writer sees. I have read some books where lots of  description is added, but unless there's a reason for doing so, I think it's pointless.


----------



## Auskar (Sep 20, 2010)

In my favorite book, the main character isn't described at all.  I didn't even notice it until the author pointed it out.


----------



## Kat (Sep 21, 2010)

I have been criticized for not putting any description to my characters before. I think that their personality shows so much more about them then the physical description. Although sometimes the description will add to the character. I think that for a novel length there is probably going to be some description. But like most said as a reader you paint your own pictures.


----------



## JosephB (Sep 21, 2010)

Carson McCullers wrote fairly detailed physical descriptions of her characters in her wonderful, classic novel, _The Heart is a Lonely Hunter._ I didn't really think about it until I considered this thread and tried to think of examples. 

It's really hard to say if it was necessary, but the descriptions were unique and very well written and they certainly seemed to add something. Perhaps it worked because many of the characters were different or outsiders and how they were perceived by others, including physical appearance, was an important part of the story.

So I think the answer is -- as it so often is to questions like this -- it depends. If it comes naturally and isn't gratuitous, it can work. It shouldn't be dismissed simply because you don't often see it.


----------



## Foxee (Sep 21, 2010)

Two examples of authors who tell you right at (or at least near) the beginning what the main character looks like are Dick Francis and Janet Evanovich. 

Dick Francis usually has his protagonist look into a mirror and narrate something like, 'I saw [speaking of himself] a regular looking guy, brownish hair, about six feet, tired eyes, unremarkable'. I noticed that he used that a lot to tell the reader what the character looked like but I didn't realize it was a somewhat cliched way to do it until I began writing and discussing writing.

Janet Evanovich generally does a quick setup right off the bat where Stephanie Plum describes herself (always in humorous terms, always a bit differently right at the beginning of the book. You don't just get the physical description but also some of her outlook on life, such as the fact that she was the kind of kid who tried to jump off of the garage roof to fly and that things haven't changed a lot since. Stephanie will also narrate a brief rundown of each character looks like as she meets them (and it's always different and funny).

I think what you really want to avoid is the dossier style of description (unless you begin with a dossier!) where you say something like, _"Edna was 5'5" and 160 lbs and was a C-cup. She had blue eyes, shoulder-length blond hair, and tiny pouty lips. Edna always wears designer clothing."_ C'mon, either be brief or be creative...better yet be both but if you're going to describe what the character LOOKS like use that to tell what they ARE like (or at least what they SEEM like if you're being misleading).
Using the little bit about Edna above, I can write Edna in different ways if i go a bit further:
_
'Edna's Gucci handbag clashed with her Manolo Blahnik shoes and even her habitual pouty blue-eyed stare could hide the fact that the Calvin Klein suit that she'd bragged on in such glowing terms made her look rather like a blonde potato.'

'Edna had a habit of looking down her nose at any woman of less than model height, her blue eyes cold, her mouth a pout of distaste. Her handbag was Gucci, her blond hair in perfect French twist, and her manicure doubtless cost almost as much as her designer suit did.'

'The twinkle in Edna's blue eyes made a delightful joke of everything; even her own flaxen-haired good looks and carefully tended body on which she wore a designer suit like a good dose of irony.'

'Edna's limpid blue gaze betrayed no indication that she'd understood the blond joke. In fact, behind the Gucci handbag and the tiny pout of concentration, her thoughts appeared to be lost in a lonely atmosphere.'

'I'm typically Scandinavian, tall enough that men who address comments to my breasts don't have far to look and my wrists always extend too far from even the nicest designer jacket which, as my friend Sandy says, isn't a reason not to wear one if it was on sale.'

_That said, the when and how of the physical description depends on your style and the story you're writing.


----------



## The Backward OX (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm not so sure about your choice of character. :king:


----------



## Olly Buckle (Sep 21, 2010)

I have included descriptions of my characters early on, I can picture them in my head. But I recall being puzzled halfway through a novel when a character was re-introduced in a new situation by a physical description. They had been described earlier, but I had skimmed over that bit and made my own picture so I did not recognise them. For some readers, however, the description is important and makes the character come alive. I would say include a description by all means, but if some aspect of it is important later, bring it up more than once to make sure it is not overlaid by the readers own creation.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Sep 21, 2010)

The Backward OX said:


> I'm not so sure about your choice of character. :king:


Write what you know Ox, or have you not met Foxee; tall, blonde, designer clothes, gucci handbag, "c" cup, twinkling blue eyes, sexy little pout and all the rest:thumbr:


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Sep 21, 2010)

One reason to include character descriptions is that people react to others based on their physical appearance. How a character sees themselves or someone else can say a lot about them. Especially if you're doing first or close third. Now, if we're talking objective observation such as Foxee's first "Edna" passage, that can be less useful or interesting.

With writing, the question is never, "Is such-and-such necessary?"  It's, "What can I get out of it?"  If you don't get anything useful, don't include it.


----------



## PSFoster (Sep 28, 2010)

Description is only necessary if the scene calls for one.


----------



## Richard Smith (Sep 28, 2010)

I agree with the general consensus.  I have characters where certain aspects of their appearance are important to the story, an old man, a giant, a scarred soldier... but what they actually look like outside of these relevant details is for the reader's imagination.


----------



## Foxee (Sep 28, 2010)

I was reminded of this thread recently when I read The Hunger Games by Suzanne Collins. The main character's looks aren't really told in detail at first other than the fact that she has a long dark hair that she wears braided. Later it's revealed by comparison with another character that she has olive skin and gray eyes. Descriptions are really sketchy but it works just fine with just enough information for the imagination to paint in the details itself.


----------



## ArcThomas (Sep 28, 2010)

agreed.
It's nice to have 'em.
But giv them to me as you please.
Of course it's about style. I couldn't claim to pull it off successfully.


----------



## Stephanie J. (Oct 7, 2010)

I like physical descriptions, but they don't have to be completely described as soon as the character is introduced. Perhaps one defining/unique characteristic can be mentioned at first, then a little more here and there as the story moves on.


----------



## Fantasy of You (Oct 7, 2010)

Why do people care what colour eyes a character has?


----------



## Stephanie J. (Oct 7, 2010)

Fantasy of You said:


> Why do people care what colour eyes a character has?



I don't, come to think of it. Not in real life, either. The shape of a character's eyes is far more interesting.


----------



## WolfieReveles (Oct 7, 2010)

As so many have said before, describe what is essential to the character. I often find myself describing items of their clothing and sometimes hairdo, because what a character chooses to do with himself says a lot about who he is or the situation he's in. If a character is beautiful, i prefer to describe it vaguely or through others reactions, the same goes for an ugly character, because we all have different ideals. It's better that the reader gets to imagine what he feels would fit the character in your story.  Often this will be similar to what you imagined, and if they want to picture a black guy with red hair, where you had a bald white guy, because that's what they feel suits the character, then that is simply any readers right because that is how they'll best enjoy it.

Related anecdote:
I recently wrote a character description where I focused on the state of his clothes, nails and teeth and I mentioned his accent being Irish. This was enough for what I needed. Oddly enough a friend of mine pointed out that he pictured Colin Farrel as Billy Callahan when he appears in Scrubs. This was exactly the way I had pictured him only I never watch Scrubs and I don't have a TV.


----------



## Eluixa (Oct 7, 2010)

I am very visual, and I draw, so my characters are definately described, here and there throughout but around the time they are introduced mostly. And I like some description too when I am reading, even just a few hints is nice, better than nothing.


----------



## Invision (Oct 7, 2010)

Writing the physical descriptions of your character only matter if their descriptions have an effect on the story. Yes, your character may have an incredibly emo fashion sense, but that doesn't exactly add a damned thing (some would say it detracts from your story because you're making your character into a stereotype).

If it adds depth or enhances the character in any way, add it. If it isn't actually necessary, scrap it, IMO.

James


----------



## Lamperoux (Oct 7, 2010)

in beowulf, the classic epic, grendel the monster is never described. It allows for the monster to form into the reader's worst nightmare. it's called willful suspension...or something like that...i don't like describing, seems to make the story choppy.


----------



## philistine (Jun 29, 2012)

I've noticed this kind of description is infinitely more commonplace in classic novels. In more contemporary works, the general trend seems to be that the author wants the reader to conjure their own image of their characters, on top of a light framework, perhaps.

The Russian short story writers come to mind here: Chekhov, Leskov, Kuprin, Turgenev and all the rest. They always managed to insert a fairly hefty- sometimes didactically so- description early on in their work. Everything from the finer details of their clothing, all the way down to how their glasses sit on their face, how their cigarette might hang in their mouth, and so forth. It's really quite meticulous, and paints an amazing picture. I wouldn't say it's overkill though; just different. 

When considering my own novel, there really won't be much of it at all, especially where the protagonist is concerned. The fact that it's told in a monologic epistolary format also prevents such a segue way from occurring. None of it is to the expense of the novel's integrity, of course, though that's just how it is.


----------



## sunaynaprasad (Jun 29, 2012)

For me, character descriptions are necessary, regardless. Without them, I can't keep track of them well. I love describing my characters, and I have a tendency to be controlling where I want my readers to picture the characters a certain way. I don't describe them in really specific details, and I am actually trying to describe in a more amusing way. I like to describe characters from their actions, or when comparing it with a current conflict. I also now hint that something looks a certain way instead of just telling the reader that it looks that way. I like character descriptions, because they help me remember the characters.


----------



## Gamer_2k4 (Jun 29, 2012)

I don't notice physical details in real life, so I don't feel the need to put them in my story either.  For example, there's a girl that I know and have probably seen at least once a week for a few years now.  I know her hair color and that's about it.  I don't know what color her eyes are, or how long her hair is, or how she does it, or even what kind of clothes she wears.  I don't even know how tall she is because she wears high heels and flat shoes interchangeably, and there's enough variance that I've never locked onto a specific height.  I just know she's shorter than I am.

I can't even visualize my own characters.  I get a general idea from hair color, gender, and size, but the rest of it really doesn't matter to me.  Their personalities are what distinguish them from each other, and that's enough.  In fact, I could probably figure out what character is talking even without dialogue tags.  I'd say that's a bigger indicator of a strong character than physical description ever could be.


----------



## JosephB (Jun 29, 2012)

I describe my characters in minute detail, all at once in a multi-paragraph info-dump right at the beginning of the story.


----------



## HooktonFonnix (Jun 29, 2012)

I reserve character descriptions for when there is something unique or striking about their appearance. For example, my MC in my current novel is virtually a blank slate for the reader's imagination, mentioning only that he is somewhat tall and has an athletic build. However, there is also a female main character that has crimson red hair and striking green eyes, which I felt was important to describe. There are certain characters that can be pictured any way the reader wants, and there are some that I think need a little direction. I keep it simple, though. If the features are boring I leave them out.


----------



## GonneLights (Jun 29, 2012)

Fantastic question. My literary background was one that favoured in-depth description of the characters, and I used to spend a very long time - sometimes up to a page - describing characters. Now, I outright refuse to describe any character, unless it's vital. It is my theory that as soon as you introduce a character, I mean as soon as you mention their NAME, as soon as a character emerges, before you get a chance to describe them, the reader has an image in their mind already. Anything you say thereafter is just going to try and battle against the internal image of the reader. Some writers try and fit it in first, like... 'A black man in a trench coat' or something, for the first introduction, so you have that image, but I find that cheap. I try and construct the setting so the reader naturally fits the characters into place. 

If I have to describe their appearance, I invoke archetypes, not description. I'd say something like, 'He was a regular east-side fag' or 'She was the type of model that would appear on the cover of vogue', stuff like that. Working with the labelling of the reader. Only if I'm writing Fantasy and introducing a strange race would I make any attempt to describe them, and if so, it's better to foreshadow it earlier. I usually skip around with a series of portraits, like a character walks into a tavern 'See's a bird-man standing with his black feathers going everywhere; a scaly-skinned swamp-dweller broods over his drink; a foppish elf leafs back his head and laughs;' so on and so forth. That way, I've actually created stereotypes. Next time I introduce a bird-man, they'll picture him with black feathers, where I usually find the temptation is to picture them with white.


----------



## Grape Juice Vampire (Jun 29, 2012)

I usually only describe my MC's in depth and others like KarKingJack does. Unless of course they are a species that I've created or have something special i want known about them. Also, i tend to dole out the description. For example, my queen MC has a scar that only my other MC has seen, so it gets talked about it that situation. So long story short i describe when its called for. It may be bad way to do it, but its how i've always done it.


----------



## Kyle R (Jun 29, 2012)

I am for descriptions that are brief, and unique. Also, I lean more toward similes and metaphors, as opposed to measurements and concrete details.

If the man is tall and broad and bearded, I won't give his height and dimensions. Instead I'll say he looks like a walrus in a suit.


----------



## wehttam (Jun 29, 2012)

I've never been big on character descriptions. I occasionally describe their clothing or their physical appearance in general qualities if it's absolutely relevant, but I've never been big on describing things like how awesome their eyes are or other things like that. Overt descriptions has always been a fakey way to add depth the the character in my opinion.


----------



## Jon M (Jun 29, 2012)

JosephB said:


> I describe my characters in minute detail, all at once in a multi-paragraph info-dump right at the beginning of the story.


OMG this sounds amazeing!!1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 29, 2012)

KyleColorado said:


> I am for descriptions that are brief, and unique. Also, I lean more toward similes and metaphors, as opposed to measurements and concrete details.
> 
> If the man is tall and broad and bearded, I won't give his height and dimensions. Instead I'll say he looks like a walrus in a suit.


are those even the same person?


----------



## JosephB (Jun 29, 2012)

He's obviously talking about the rare, Icelandic bearded walrus.


----------



## Kyle R (Jun 29, 2012)

Oh, surely you pictured this guy!


----------



## JosephB (Jun 29, 2012)

Just like that -- only with a beard.


----------



## PaulMcElligott (Jun 30, 2012)

I try to get away with as little as possible. For a good example how *not* to do it, read Sue Grafton.


----------



## jaechild (Jul 13, 2012)

I personally appreciate character desrciptions. There may be a co-relation between the genre of writing and the importance of a characters physical appearance. I read a lot of fantasy novels and they tend to have detailed character descriptions - probably more than most other genres I have read. They do not always happen in one lengthy paragraph but may be built up slowly over a chapter or the entire book as you get to know the character. ie "His spindly fingers traced the lines on the rusty sword"


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (Jul 13, 2012)

I tend to give a brief description of the major characters when they first meet each other. With first person narration, though, I don't feel like it makes sense to have the narrator talk about himself in much detail. The one I'm working with just says that he's very average. But the first time he meets a girl he likes, I think it's natural enough that he'd talk about how he sees her, what he notices.

I'm overly obsessed with eye color, I think. I mention it a lot. There is some plot significance to it, but not that much. That's what editing is for, I suppose.


----------



## SerenataImmortale (Jul 13, 2012)

Personally, I like a little physical description for characters - I actually feel blind if the author gives none whatsoever (probably as a result of childhood reading, where EVERYONE was described - and because I just think more visually.) 
However, I think a good rule of thumb is two sentences max - don't spend entire paragraphs describing the pores and microscopic bits of hair on their faces. Just a few details for a general idea.  
(E.g. "Samantha was a middle-aged woman with bright red hair and the build of an underfed horse.")
But if you don't like it, do you need it? No. 
Plenty of people have done well in never saying what their characters look like.


----------



## MJCaan (Jul 18, 2012)

I think that the reader builds the image.  As long as the characteristics of the character are consistent, then after awhile, you really don't miss the physical description.


----------



## chrissw22 (Jul 19, 2012)

I see physical description as a chance to further drive home your purpose with that character.  This is especially true for a main character.  I love to read descriptions of characters that help further define their personality like in _The Metamorphosis_ by Kafka.  His description of Gregor explodes off the page! It shows, in vivid detail, how Gregor perceives himself and others perception of him as well.  So, with that said, the question is, why _wouldn't_ you want to?  You can always go back and add it into the book during the next draft, right?


----------



## rebekahmichel (Jul 19, 2012)

Absolutely you want physical descriptions for all your characters IMO. When I read a book I need to have a clear vision of what a character looks like. Of course certain things are going to be left to my imagination but the basics need to be covered by the writer.


----------



## sunaynaprasad (Jul 19, 2012)

I agree with RebekahMichel.


----------



## wee_clair_064 (Jul 22, 2012)

I think it all depends on the flow of the story personally!

As a writer I feel like we should but as a reader I don't like to detailed description, eye colour, hair colour just? 

Another thing that really annoys the heck out of me is the Susie looked in the mirror and sees her whole appearance. I like it when the reader is unconsciously given hints about the characters appearance throughout the book such as Susie pulled her golden coloured hair away from her face and secured it behind her ears.


----------



## katemcginnis (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi!


----------



## Davana (Aug 30, 2012)

I try to avoid writing a page of description at the start of the book. I mean, just read this description I wrote quickly- is it really necessary? 
'Her lips, red as rubies and plump and juicy, softly munched at the apple her delicately graceful hand was holding. Dark burgundy hair surrounded her youthful face, and her skin, pale and doll-like, vibrantly glowed with health. Emerald was often a word used to describe her beautiful eyes, and her eyelashes were long and black. Her body, petite and fragile, was dressed elegantly in gorgeous garments of the finest material blah blah blah blah for another 7 lines' 
What I do is just hint at the character's appearance. 
'She brushed her blonde hair away from her eyes.'
'The man stared at her with his dark blue eyes.' 
'Her skin, spotty and pale, was now an angry red.'

What I really hate is when a character looks into a mirror and describes themselves. What kind of person does that in real life? And I hate it when 1934839324 fancy adjectives are used. That screams out Mary-Sue. The description I did actually screamed out Mary-Sue.

But don't listen to me, I'm only 13 :/


----------



## vcnavega (Aug 31, 2012)

If your character has a beard or not it may not make any difference to your story - same with a lamp on a table. Nevertheless, these details incite readers’ imaginations and they can “see” better what they are reading. I suck in both - describing characters’ bodily features, and scenery. Just imagine Harry Potter – how many of such details are there! I could never do it, but I am forcing myself to include some of this information.


----------



## Jeko (Aug 31, 2012)

Anyone who has read Neil Gaiman's Coraline will have a different picture to her than I had (unless you watched the film... though even though I did, I still see her differently). Gaiman doesn't describe her _at all. _Apart from changes in wardrobe. And it's a brilliant book.

You don't have to describe your characters. You can if you want. It's your story. You take charge with all that stuff. Let the reader see that you have.


----------

